# Empty DWP/ tax office office building Blackpool



## seasider (Apr 27, 2008)

Not sure if this the place to put this but the DWP have now totally vacated this building I had the fortunate job of being there to do some contractural work on it on Saturday, i'm planning to do some more work there so i'll post the write up and pictures then. only half the building is empty.

http://www.flashearth.com/?lat=53.834382&lon=-3.036797&z=18.9&r=0&src=ggl


----------



## rvf400 (Apr 27, 2008)

I know this place. I work at the Heywood depot which is closing at the end of December.

Looking forward to seeing the pics.


----------



## john.c (Apr 29, 2008)

*Dwp*

i kno this place as i am in IT i decomisiond the DWP Computer Room in this building .
i close down a lot of DWP sites in My job


----------



## DJhooker (Apr 29, 2008)

Heywood is closing? I work at the BDC in Chorlton! hehe


----------

